# Kazakhstan = Καζακστάν ή Καζαχστάν;



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Το είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα αλλού, το επαναφέρω για προσωπικούς λόγους.

Το *Kazakhstan* (έτσι στα αγγλικά) το γνώρισα σαν *Καζακστάν*. Και γνώριζα και τους Κοζάκους, αλλά δεν γνώριζα τη σχέση τους. Στα προπολεμικά χρόνια, όπως πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα, μπέρδευαν και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες Κοζάκους με Καζάκους (π.χ. ΜΕΕ και Ελευθερουδάκης έγραφαν για _Καζακστάν ή Κοζάκων δημοκρατία_). Η διόρθωση του Καζακστάν των μεταπολεμικών χρόνων σε Καζαχστάν δεν ξέρω πότε ξεκίνησε, ίσως όταν η άλλοτε σοβιετική δημοκρατία έγινε ανεξάρτητο κράτος. Στον Πάπυρο και στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε κύριο λήμμα στο *Καζαχστάν* (στο Μείζον, μόνο *Καζακστάν*). Ομοίως στα παράγωγα:
*Kazakhs* = οι Καζάχοι (ο Καζάχος, η Καζάχα)
*Kazakh language* = η καζαχική (γλώσσα), τα καζαχικά
Το Ορθογραφικό μόνο αυτά έχει (και _Καζακστάν_), δεν αναγνωρίζει _Καζάκους_ και _καζακικός_.

Οι δικές μου απορίες:

Η λέξη _κοζάκος_ (που πήραμε από το γαλλικό _cosaque_, από το οποίο προέκυψε και το αγγλικό _Cossack_) έχει κοινή ρίζα με τους _Kazakhs_ στις τουρκικές γλώσσες.

Οι ίδιοι οι κάτοικοι του _Kazakhstan_ στη γλώσσα τους δεν έχουν «χ» στο τέλος. Қазақстан ή, με λατινικά, Kazakstan ή Qazaqstan λένε τη χώρα τους, δείτε και το γραμματόσημο. Το «χ» είναι από το ρώσικο Казахстан, το οποίο αποτυπώνει η αγγλική μεταγραφή, αλλά δεν το προφέρει. Γιατί αποφασίσαμε εμείς, όταν πια το Καζακστάν είχε ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί από τη Ρωσία, να αρχίσουμε να το προφέρουμε ρωσικά;







ΥΓ. Τα δεκαπλάσια με «κ» σε σχέση με «χ» στο διαδίκτυο δεν έχουν σημασία στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2009)

Για να τους ξεχωρίζουμε από τους ημέτερους *Καζάκους* που είναι και μπόλικοι και διάσημοι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 16, 2009)

Από το εγκυκλοπαιδικό του Ηλίου έχουμε (όπως τα ξέραμε): 
λήμμα 
α) *Καζακστάν* για τη σοβιετική σοσιαλιστική δημοκρατία (αλλά λέξη για τους κατοίκους)
β) *Κοζάκοι* (ρωσιστί *Καζάκοι* από τη τουρκική λέξη «Kαζάκ») για τους φιλοπόλεμους νομάδες που εμφανίζονται από τον 15ο αι. και, βάσει της εξάπλωσής τους, τους διακρίνει σε ενότητες Κοζάκων του Δον, του Δνείπερου (Ζαπορίγοι), του Βόλτα… και της Δημοκρατίας των Κοζάκων βλ. Καζακστάν
Υπάρχει και η φημισμένη χορωδία των Κοζάκων του Δον


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

1. Το ορθό είναι «Καζακστάν», και αυτή είναι η μόνη γραφή που αποδέχεται και χρησιμοποιεί επισήμως το Ελληνικό Κράτος: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=%CE%9A%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%BD+site%3A.gov.gr&meta=.

2. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι η (λάθος) γραφή «Καζαχστάν» δεν έχει τις ρίζες της στην εποχή μετά την ανεξαρτητοποίηση της δημοκρατίας όταν κατέρρευσε η ΕΣΣΔ, αλλά πριν — και αυτό επειδή, μετά την ανεξαρτησία τους, οι Καζάκοι μπόρεσαν επιτέλους να γράφουν στη δική τους γλώσσα και να μιλάμε για Қазақстан (ενώ μέχρι τότε όλα τα 'σκιαζε το σοβιέτ και τα πλάκωνε η ρωσική και μόνο γλώσσα, που 'θελε η εν λόγω δημοκρατία να ονομάζεται Казахстан). Γι' αυτό και ο Πάπυρος, με την υπερβολική συχνά προσκόλλησή του σε θεωρούμενες «ορθές» προφορές, εκτιμώ ότι λημματογραφεί _Καζαχστάν_, ακολουθώντας τη ρωσική σχολή (ή, ενδεχομένως, και τη Μεγάλη Σοβιετική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια) — αλλά εγώ φρονώ πως κάνει λάθος. Η ρωσική προφορά _Καζαχστάν_ κέρδισε περαιτέρω έδαφος στην Ελλάδα και λόγω της έλευσης («επαναπατρισμού») πολλών ρωσόφωνων από το Καζακστάν, οι οποίοι φυσικά το προφέρουν σύμφωνα με τη ρωσική εκφορά.

3. Το γιατί το Κέντρο Λεξικογραφίας επιλέγει _Καζάχοι / Καζαχστάν_ αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω. Ειδικά στο ΛΣΓ, που (υποτίθεται πως) είναι για το σχολείο και το γραφείο, δεν θα έπρεπε κατ' εμέ να υπάρχει παρέκκλιση από την επίσημη επ' αυτού γραμμή του Υπ.Εξ. της Ελλάδας: _Καζακστάν_. Εάν η επιστημονική ομάδα τού Κέντρου έχει λόγους να πιστεύει ότι η γραφή με _χ_ είναι ορθότερη αυτής με _κ_, θα έπρεπε να το τεκμηριώνει αναλυτικά.

4. Οι Ρώσοι έχουν ίσως έναν λόγο να κάνουν τη διάκριση κ/χ, επειδή προφέρουν _καζάκι_ τους Κοζάκους και _καζάχι_ τους Καζάκους — αλλά η συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη διάκρισης ελλείπει από την ελληνική, διότι εμείς κάνουμε τη διάκριση ο/α.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 16, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η διάδοση του "χ" μάς ξεκινά από το '91 και εξής με το ενδιαφέρον και τη συζήτηση για τις νέες δημοκρατίες στην πολιτική και τη δημοσιογραφία, που σημαίνει άρον άρον αγγλικά. Και ας είχαμε σε όλο τον Ψυχρό πόλεμο "κ".
(Άσε που σε άτλαντες τώρα βρίσκεις και Αλμά Ατά την Άλμα Άτα)


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

Μα, και στα αγγλικά με 'κ' προφέρεται... Τέλος πάντων, ιδιαίτερα στις διεθνείς σχέσεις, είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας να αποκαλείς τον άλλον (εφόσον δεν είναι απ' τα Σκόπια, εννοείται ) έτσι όπως εκείνος προτιμά. Και οι Καζάκοι προτιμούν το 'κ'. Το να επιμένουμε εμείς στο 'χ', που τους θυμίζει το παρελθόν μέσω της ρωσικής γλώσσας, δείχνει παντελή έλλειψη τακτ.


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

Όσον αφορά δε την πρωτεύουσα (τώρα συντόνισα), εννοείται κανένα από τα ανωτέρω! Η Αλμάτυ ή το Αλμάτι σύμφωνα με το Υπ.Εξ. (Almaty / Алматы), μάλλον το δεύτερο (που υπακούει στην αρχή τής απλογράφησης) λέω 'γώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 16, 2009)

Δεν λέω την προφορά. Τη μεταγραφή Κh - Αν ήταν Kazakstan, δεν θα το είχανε γυρίσει εδώ ξαφνικά σε χ. 
Βtw O Κ. Καζάκος να είναι από Κοζάκους (ρωσ. καζάκι) ή Καζάκους; 

Το 'Αλμα Άτα απαντά πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2009)

Βεβαίως, δεν μπορεί κανείς να απαιτήσει να αλλάξει η γραφή με kh που έχει επικρατήσει σε πολλές χώρες (από το ρωσικό ή το εγγλέζικο) — ή δεν μπορούμε να το ζητήσουμε εμείς, μπορούν να το ζητήσουν οι ίδιοι οι Καζάκοι. Απλώς, μια και το είχαμε σωστό, ας μην το αλλάξουμε τώρα. Ή ας μην καταντήσουμε σαν αυτή τη σελίδα του BBC.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

*Καζακστάν *και στο

.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 12, 2012)

τον Καζάχο ολυμπιονίκη μποξέρ τον έκανε Κοζάκο ο εκφωνητής μας


----------

